# Any chance of RSS feeds coming for each of the forums?



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 8, 2006)

It would be tremendous if an RSS feed was available for each forum so I (we) could keep up without having to log in each day and look.

Is this being considered?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, that would be a pretty busy feed considering the number and variety of posts on very different topics.

I've actually never seen a forum with an RSS feed but that doesn't mean they don't exist.

You can subscribe to threads you're interested in.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll add; If I am not mistaken, the board would need to be in html for RSS feed. XMB is pretty much WYSIWYG. We don't have a programmer per se. Fred G. is our in-house techie and is not really an HTML freak.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 8, 2006)

Nah, it doesn't have to be in HTML, you just have to create an RSS file that conforms to the standard.

...and for what it is worth, the forums are producing HTML, just at the source for a page.



> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I'll add; If I am not mistaken, the board would need to be in html for RSS feed. XMB is pretty much WYSIWYG. We don't have a programmer per se. Fred G. is our in-house techie and is not really an HTML freak.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 8, 2006)

David,
Do you know how to accomplish the task? Could you do it or us?


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 8, 2006)

I could definitely do the work, but I'd have to stop reading puritan works to do it. 



> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> David,
> Do you know how to accomplish the task? Could you do it or us?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 8, 2006)

Do the RSS feeds get stored anywhere online? Need to make sure what's restricted stays restricted. Otherwise sounds beneficial.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 8, 2006)

You create the RSS files and put them on your web server. It's sorta the same principle as providing the web site itself - that's just a file too.



> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Do the RSS feeds get stored anywhere online? Need to make sure what's restricted stays restricted. Otherwise sounds beneficial.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BuddyOfDavidClarkson_
> You create the RSS files and put them on your web server. It's sorta the same principle as providing the web site itself - that's just a file too.
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy,

Scott needs the specific technical details of it. It's not just a matter of creating an RSS feed unless you believe that Scott is just going to hand type the subject line of every new post and place them in an xml file that can be syndicated. Syndicated feeds have to be created on the fly as it adds a new subject line and link for every post in every forum in every thread. It usually requires a script to pull the subject line and link into the RSS file and a cron job to keep these files up to date. He would also have to protect the subject line and link to restricted forums.

If I'm preaching to the converted here and you understand all of the above, then Scott is asking "how?" because I've set up syndicated feeds on other sites but they're usually built in extensions to the software. If you know of a feed generator for XMB then that is what Scott needs.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 8, 2006)

Call me stupid, but what would be the benefit? You are the first person to ask about such a thing.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

Scott,

I found the XMB modification here:

http://www.xmbservices.com/downloads.php?cat=mods

Go down to the pulldown for Modification: and look for the RSS feed modification.

This would allow people with RSS readers to see new posts coming into the forum without going to the forum itself. If they saw a topic they liked then they could click on it and then go to the forum. It would kind of be like a today.php for RSS readers.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 8, 2006)

Do we really need this? I remember N. Lee wanted to be a member but did not want to sign on and off etc. This is not like an email list right?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

Scott,

I'm ambivalent about it. I come here as much to interact as I do to read. I think it's more useful for lurkers than regular participants. I just provided the "way" to do it. I wouldn't use the feature.

If you want to increase exposure of the site for people outside the community then an RSS feed would be beneficial. You might increase participation by doing it so that is a consideration.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

Also, this is not like an e-mail list. Look at my site http://www.solideogloria.com

See the syndicated feeds on the left (Ryan's, Josh's, Matt's, and Paul's blogs). Those are RSS feeds. Has the subject line of each article with a link to the article. My site allows people to subscribe to the RSS feed that my site generates as well.


----------

